
Home More Secure Than Cloud, Says Consumers - brk
http://ipvm.com/reports/home-cloud-secure
======
a3n
The cloud is a herd that, when attacked, all members fall, making the attack
worthwhile. An individual in that herd falls because he was in the herd.

My laptop and disks at home are just me. The payoff just isn't that great.

The best way an individual can protect himself from a list of personally
identifying information being stolen is to not be on the list.

